# Double Exposure problems



## blankspaceoslo (Aug 25, 2015)

Hola!

I'm a long time paper-printer and I am STUMPED with a recent project.
I'm exposing a fairly detailed image, digital print on transparency, with a 90thread screen. I found it needs far less time to expose than normal due to the fine lines. However, my problem is, in some areas I am getting a "double exposed" image - like the paper had shifted mid-exposing and doubled up in some areas. But, not the whole image, just in some areas (regardless of thickness of the lines, so its not a bending-light-around-fine-lines-issue).

The transparency is completely flat against the glass / screen, both because its a flat paper and because of added weight on top of the screen so there is no waviness that could be causing the blur / double exposure.

Any ideas what could be causing this?

A million thanks for any tips


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Any rhyme or reason to which areas see this effect? I would guess that the screen is somehow distorted, warped, and that the pressure applied is not enough to force it flat against the glass and art.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Obvious question, but do you have a piece of foam rubber on the inside of the screen to support the mesh against the glass?


----------



## blankspaceoslo (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi guys! Thanks for the responses.

It tends to be that the edges are warped, but never in the same spot. 

Dont have any rubber foam, but do have a large flat wooden plate the size of the mesh with about 10kg of weight evenly distributed on top, so the mesh is flat again the separation / glass.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

blankspaceoslo said:


> Hi guys! Thanks for the responses.
> 
> It tends to be that the edges are warped, but never in the same spot.
> 
> Dont have any rubber foam, but do have a large flat wooden plate the size of the mesh with about 10kg of weight evenly distributed on top, so the mesh is flat again the separation / glass.


 @Ripcord is right. You want a piece of foam rubber between that wood and the mesh. It will accommodate any irregularities in the mesh and wood and apply even pressure. Else, some areas will see zero pressure as they won't be in direct contact with anything.

Also, you can only get good results so close to the edge (both in exposing and printing) as too close there is not enough give in the mesh.


----------

